
Ask HN: Why does everybody like notion.so? - WolfOliver
What is your favorite feature? What is missing in other tools?
======
nojito
It’s a poor version of OneNote.

The reason why it’s popular now is because productivity tools go through a
flavor of the month period.

Few years back it was all about Evernote, then Omni, etc.

It doesn’t help that notion blasted the productivity and self help YouTube
community with paid sponsorships last year(many of whom didn’t even disclose
it).

